# The song from the commercial



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

Who sings it, my mom saw it the other day and she likes it. Im from the VW MKIV forum


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: The song from the commercial (mattyrj)*

Carla Valett, Streets of Tomorrow
http://www.audi.com/audi/com/e....html


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: The song from the commercial (chewym)*

thanks, momsy digs it
nice forum yall have over here, needs more traffic


----------

